# Trek Riders, Im looking for opinions



## Expediter (Jun 10, 2018)

Im changing out my Cervelo R5 and considering a Trek Emonda SLR9 H1 fit and looking for feed back. Group set will be Dura Ace Di2. Im looking for speed and response. Anyone had issues with the sporty, sometimes lose handling, or fatigue on longer rides?


----------



## ceugene (Jun 20, 2015)

The handling related specs of the Emonda are very close to the R5...it's only the stack and reach that are much lower and longer.


----------



## Expediter (Jun 10, 2018)

Thank you!


----------

